# I'm willing to help Corbin



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gil*

Gil:

Rachel from Lab Forum she lives in Maine wants to adopt him but needs foster until transport can be arranged.
Can you email her and tell her.
[email protected]

Thank you! She is calling shelter today.
I see your 4 1/2 hrs. away. I am hoping we can find someone to drive and meet you.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Karen, I'm emailing Rachel now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gil*

Gil: Thanks. Let us know what she says.
Also check the original thread on Corbin here to see more posts and to add updates.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, Gil, I'm in between you and Rachel in Maine. If need be, this sweet boy can hang out at my house until everything is arranged?


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

We're in Northern Vermont - if he'll be passing thru we're more than happy to help with transport!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Corbin has a number of adoption applications already in on him.

Thank you and I thank my friend and her friends for checking on him. I think they would have pulled him in a flash.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yaay, he's one lucky boy. Please keep us updated whatever the results are.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Corbin has been adopted!! I'm happy for him. I hope he goes to a great family.

Thank you all so much for offering to help me figure out a way to get him to Maine.

Rachel


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yaay, so glad for Corbin. And I posted this in the other thread too, there are alot more puppers out there if you guys are ready


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I missed out on everything, due to that nasty thing called word. I see that Corbin has been adopted good for him.
If anyone needs me to do anything I will be very happy to help whether it me transport, or foster.
Thanks to all......


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

OOOOOPPPPPSSSS put word instead of WORK sorry


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, work was the culprit for me too. I wanted to call when the shelter opened at 11 but got pulled into a meeting. I couldn't call until lunch time and by then Corbin was adopted.

Valerie at the shelter told me that he had a lot of people interested in adopting him.

Thank you so much for offering to help.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyone*

*Everyone:

Please look on Golden Ret. Cases here and check out
Winni, Male Golden Ret. and Voodoo, probably a Newfie!!

Both are just gorgeous and oh so sweet!!!!*


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone gone to the Ohio Golden Retriever Rescue Group, they have some real cuties. Make sure you look at Lucky a 9 month old.


----------

